# Reviews Over-Under Shotguns



## jdicker680 (Dec 18, 2008)

Hello All,

I'm trying to decide what type of over-under shotgun to buy for bird hunting.  I probably won't be shooting alot of skeets with it, just bird hunting 4-5 times a year.  I will be using it strickly on pheasant, chuckers, quail, etc.  I will not use it for waterfowl. I have read all types of mixed reviews on different shotguns from the internet, but I wanted your opinions on GON.  I don't want to spend $2k-$3k on a gun and I don't care about the fancy engraving, I just want a good shotgun that will perform great and not let me down.

Thanks in advance,

Jason


----------



## Gadget (Dec 18, 2008)

I looked high and low and finally decided on a Browning Citori 525, If buying again today I would look at the new Citori 625. Most guns I looked at didn't fit me, I need a lot of drop to get down on the rib without having my face smashed down on the stock, you need to really look at that if not you might have to have the stock shimmed to fit you.


----------



## CraigM (Dec 18, 2008)

You could check on a Citori Satin Hunter or lightning,  Mossberg Silver Reserve, Yildiz, Marlin, Ruger, Smith and Wesson (LC Smith)


----------



## alphachief (Dec 18, 2008)

I shoot a Citori Featherlight with a straight English stock and 26" invector choked barrel.  I love this little shotgun.


----------



## southGAlefty (Dec 18, 2008)

I love a Citori too, don't own one, I'm a semi-auto man myself but if I were to own an over-under that would be the one!


----------



## jdicker680 (Dec 18, 2008)

Any of you guys ever tried the Mossberg Silver Reserve they have at Walmart for $477??  Good, bad, ugly???


----------



## CraigM (Dec 18, 2008)

I shot a buddies last weekend while quail hunting.  It's not a bad shotgun for the price... Obviously the wood is not the nicest in the world but it seems to be a fine shotgun and fits me better than a stock citori does


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Dec 18, 2008)

I am partial to the Red Label by Ruger. The break action functions well and a Ruger usually has good looking furniture. They are reasonably priced but are not cheap. I also like the Winchester 101. The Verona guns are priced reasonably but seem to be a little stiff breaking down. They say they will will loosen up with use. They use Turkish Walnut on their stocks. It has alot of character but a little to much for me. Like someone else suggested, handle a few to see what feels and points good.


----------



## Ducks4Me (Dec 18, 2008)

I would buy the Yildiz from Academy Sports before I bought the Mosseberg.


----------



## Pudge (Dec 18, 2008)

Check out the SKB Rusty has for sale.


----------



## chemlight (Dec 18, 2008)

check out Stoeger, I got a Condor over and under a couple years ago on sale for less than $300 at Dick's. I love it, looks good, shoots great, and don't have to worry about dinging it up.


----------



## chase870 (Dec 18, 2008)

I have the spartian over and unders, shoot fine and you wont be afraid to hunt with em


----------



## Beagle Stace (Dec 18, 2008)

*O/U Choices?*

This is a tough question. Depends on funding and usage. I shoot a Browning Citori 16 gauge on birds. My only O/U and love it . But I would never recommend only Browning to someone. Red Labels are great guns, SKB, Beretta, Verona and Weatherby can be found used for great deals. Try as many as possible and find the right weight and fit combo. A good 16 or 20 is all you need for upland birds. Most 12's too clubby feeling even if they are light in weight. Just my opinion, though. Happy shopping.


----------



## jdicker680 (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for all the posts!! Keep them coming!


----------



## Superposed (Dec 18, 2008)

*Get quality, and an investment.............*

The Browning Superposed, made in Belgium can be purchased in 12ga for significantly under $2k.  They are quality guns that will increase in value as time goes on, if you buy one in 90-95% condition or better and take care of it.  They don't have choke tudes unless they've been added, but with 2 barrels choked differently, you can match most hunting situations.

The other o/u that I like a lot is the Ruger Red Label.  Very easy takedown for cleaning, they swing nice and are very durable.  They tend to be a little on the heavy side, but that will help prevent you from stopping your swing.

Look for ones that you like and fit well, but make sure you get quality.  IMO it's better to spend $1200 now on something that will be worth $1400 next year and is still working than to get something that costs $600 now, and if it works next year it is only worth $400.

Good luck, post some pics of your new o/u whe you get it, and enjoy the hunt for YOUR perfect shotgun.


----------



## lablover0929 (Dec 19, 2008)

Yildez 12 or 20 guage from Academy Sports and Outdoors.  I have the 12, and have probably put 13-1600 rounds thru it without any fault.
I duck hunt with it, and my 99lb lab has stepped on it several times, its been dropped in the boat, and I have hunted with it in some of the worst hunting conditions imaginable, and it has not let me down.

I did buy a Limbsaver pad for it, and a Truglo front bead for it, but it comes with 5 chokes.

I worked for Academy for almost 2 years, and never, never saw a single Yildez come back with any problems.  Also, there are several, several pro's shooting them on the circuit for the past few years.

There should be about 3-4 models that the store carries.  Starts at 399.00, go put one to your shoulder.  Oh, take your pocket book with ya.


----------



## DukTruk (Dec 19, 2008)

I can recommend a Ruger Red Label, CZ, and Beretta.

The Red Label and CZ's are usually all fairly reasonable.  As for the Beretta, not so much, unless you find a 686 Essential.  It is the same gun as the other Berettas, just without all of the engraving.  They are all about $ 1,000 new.  You should be able to pick up a used one of any of these for a bit less.

The shotgun fitting is KEY.  Spend the money to make sure that it fits correctly.  You will save money in not trying different chokes, different shot, and the like.

Good luck!!


----------



## Dep6 (Dec 21, 2008)

What ever gun you do get, go take it to a gunsmith and get it fitted to you.


----------



## fi8shmasty (Dec 21, 2008)

*Over Unders*



chase870 said:


> I have the spartian over and unders, shoot fine and you wont be afraid to hunt with em



+1 For the Spartans, They are Very Tough Fowling pieces
and they look nice too. it was love  at 1st site for me!!!
 They come in 12,20, and I think 28 and 410 gauges also.


----------

